# Antlerless Elk, Millville Face, Cache Valley



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

I drew a antlerless tag for Millville face in Cache Valley. It is my first elk hunt. I went out today on the opener and saw very little sign and no elk. Does anyone have any information they could share with me about this area? Are there elk in this area when the weather is unseasonably warm? I am feeling like my only hope is if winter hits hard in the next few weeks and drives them near the valley. If anyone know the areas elk habits and is interested in going with me let me know. thanks in advance.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

I too have a tag for that hunt. I normally hunt up in Franklin Basin, Temple Fork, or Swan Creek areas but those are all outside of the Millville Face boundries so I'm not real familiar with the areas of this hunt. I hit it hard over near Hardware yesterday, in an area I was told normally holds alot of elk, and saw no fresh sign at all after hiking a total of nearly 7 miles (I did see 50-60 deer including a couple of monster bucks!). I have seen elk before up in the Seep Spring area (Herd Hollow), and Richards Hollow, but those roads were due to be closed Nov 15-though maybe they have left them open for longer since there is no snow. I went scouting up Millville Canyon a week ago and same thing---nada, not even any sign. I know Leatham's Hollow off Left Hand Fork will usually hold elk, but I haven't been up into that area yet-it is not easy hiking there, I assure you. So I guess I'm like you-hoping someone has seen elk in this area lately and will share that info. I did have a friend tell me he saw a few individual elk up in the Sow Hole area (again off Left Hand Fork), but I haven't been up there as of yet either. One thing is for sure-If the roads are closed from Cowley Canyon to Left Hand Fork, it reduces the hunting area by around 75%, so without snow, plan on hiking your butt off to get to them, wherever they are. I normally hike way back anyway, even in my normal hunting area. I will keep you posted on this thread on my results and findings, and you do the same. There are only 125 permits for the area, and likely only a handful visit this site. Being an antlerless hunt, it's not like we are giving up any great secret-- there is a good herd somewhere up there, and there are plenty of cows to go around.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The Millville Face hunt does depend on how much snow there is ( at least thats what ive heard.) you could try hiking up to the very top, the hunt is long so you better pray for lots of snow.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

We need snow guys, and lots of it. That will drive them down to the face. There are usually in the neighborhood of 300 elk that winter there. You could try going up left hand fork of the Blacksmith, or right hand fork of Logan, and check up in there. You could go to the xroads, and head West. I don't know if East is in your area. If it is, then you could try up towards Ephraim's Grave. Mt. Logan area might hold some right now as well (West). Good luck!

I have a cow tag as well, but it's for the South side of Blacksmith. It opens the 5th I believe, and I'm looking for snow as well. But I do know of an area that is public I might try if the big snows don't come soon.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the same tag and I normally will not even go looking for elk until the snow pushes them over the top. Keep in touch and I will let you know. I live at the mouth of the canyon and spend a lot of time watching the face and driving the canyon.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

I took a scouting trip up past Richards Hollow (between the top of Cowley Canyon and Logan Peak) yesterday. The elk are definitely high up. The higher I went, the more sign I saw, though nothing in great abundance. There was some very fresh sign near the White Bedrock Spring area, but it did appear to be just a few scattered individual animals. It really looks like the elk are well dispersed right now-not bunched up at all yet- and that they are really way up there. On the bright side, we have a chance to get some pretty good snow up on top over the next week, so hopefully that will drive them down some and they will start grouping up. Of course, that will likely get the FS to close the gates at Cowley Canyon and Herd Hollow. On a side note, I saw over 30 more deer yesterday--8 of them bucks and a couple of them very nice. I have seen nearly 100 deer and some **** nice bucks over the last two days in Cache County! That's right--in Cache where the deer are usually so scarce I haven't even bothered hunting for them the last two years. I found a saddle Saturday that is a regular deer highway, so I may actually even go ahead and get a tag for here next year and I sure didn't expext to say that for at least 5-10 more years!


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

The elk are up high! I saw a herd of 32 on saturday morning and again that evening, and a couple bachelor herds of bulls. Tonight I saw a herd of 7 bulls and then right before dark saw about 20 cows - could be the same herd. They were on a different mountain but again up really high. About 1800 yards outside my rifle range...

I'm hoping we get a lot of snow too, because they're hard to get to on foot!

If someone would just buy me a nice leica spotting scope, I could view the top of the face above millville from my back porch and let you know when they show up.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I live right below Millville face and the only advice is go high. But my advice is to wait till it snows and pushes them down. I know 5 different local guys that have the tag. I know were a herd is of about 80 animals are but I have all ready told two of the guys I know that have the tags so I will let them go and fill their tags before I let the world know on the forum. -)O(- Sorry. But the elk are there. 


Just remember right now you will have to bone the elk out to get them out unless you wait.

That being said I would still go out and get them just cause I like seeing if my fat but can still perform in the steep country.

good luck


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd love to help someone get a cow out of that area... I have a few places in mind where the elk where during the general season. I can't guarantee anything but I did get a few shots off at a cow during the general season so I know where they have been. If you are interested in letting me tag a long send me an email at [email protected]. And if anyone is willing to sacrafice a hide or a brain I would love to recieve a donation for my brain tanning efforts. I know GPS rock is always willing to lend a hand as well. Anyhow I can serve as meat packer for anyone in need of a hand.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I can help too. I live in providence.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, today was interesting. We took a '67 Ford F-250 up to the top of Millville Canyon. Tore off both side view mirrors getting up there, but we made it by God! Shortly after we got up there, a blizzard struck for about 2 1/2 hours-that was fun! Hunkered down under a tree the whole time. but wasn't until about 2:00 when the storm let up. We were frosty,, wet, and cold, but hung in there until 4:30 when we decided we better head down while there was still light. The trip down was an adventure in the 6" of snow too! Anyway, saw some sign, and saw one lone elk from a distance right when the storm hit, so wasn't able to go after it. So basically, just a cold, windy, blizzardy, miserable day at the top of the mountain today, but I know there are at least a few elk up there on top.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I've done that road a few times. Luckily the mirrors on my blazer fold in or else they would have been torn off too. Sounds like you had a fun time up there - at least you saw an elk!

Here's my hunting rig. If you see me up there say hi!


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Went and did some scoping out this am. Glassed the face from Providence to Hyrum and nada. Drove out to Hardware to see if yesterday's snow brought any elk down at all, and no, it didn't. Scoped many of the hills up Blacksmith and saw nothing, I haven't even heard of anyone filling their tag yet for this hunt-depressing!


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Went up Cowley Canyon this afternoon. Went up high and hunted a few hours, but never saw any fresh sign. On the way out, I did spot a couple of raghorn bulls on a ridge, and saw a couple different sets of tracks crossing over to the Steel Hollow side (which we can't hunt). Saw a monster 5 point buck-he was beautiful. Lots of deer sign leaving the west side and crossing over to the east side. I think the snow yesterday pushed them over to the south facing winter range slopes, but it doesn't look like it affected the elk at all.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

If anyone drives up in the hills let us know what the roads are like since the snow. Is it melting off the roads pretty quick or is it compact snow / ice now? There's a couple spots I'm worried about - could ruin your day pretty quick if you slipped off the road!


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey its been awhile so forgive the ignorance, however up providence canyon about halfway between the base and the quary you can go straight up the face on the right hand side and come out on the base of big baldy sit and scope and you will see cows. unless my info is wrong their is alot of new realestate going to prov canyon on the bench. and the deer fence road is now blocked off right at the water tank as you enter prov canyon. This may be more work than you wish to do for a cow but it is really a good hunt none
the less. at least it was. Dave. Ps for those who live in the area is still that area that is kind of like a sancuary on prov bench???? right at the top of eck hill??? I believe it was called edgewood hall???


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep edgewood hall is an awesome place. Theres deer and turkey that live year round in there. Theres some ponds in there too, I think there might be some nice fish in them, but not quite sure.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally found some cows tonight. Found three of them hanging out in a very accessible area. I won't have a day off until Monday now so will just try to pattern them over the next few days in the am and pm then hopefully go get a couple of 'em on Mon. Sako, the roads aren't too bad at all, but I wouldn't try going to the top of Millville Canyon. There is a nasty stretch that is pure ice and even a 4-wheeler will slide coming down. There is a good size flock of turkeys hanging out in Millville Canyon, but they all appear to be hens-about 18 of them.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I know the road was partly iced up in spots before the snow fell, and I was concerned about it icing up more. So it snowed just enough to screw up the road for my truck but not enough to let me take a sled up there!

I've seen the turks twice. Same thing - didn't see any toms. They must be around somewhere though.

Good luck getting your cow on Monday. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

The gates to Cowley and Herd hollow are still open so if you have a desire to got to the top, you can still get up there that way as the top only got 4-6 inches of snow the other day.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone have any luck yet? Im just here in the valley if anyone needs help dragging one out. If you get one on the face I am just a phone call away being that there is cell phone reception. Send me a PM if you think you might need help.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanx for the offer, Nam. Heading out this AM, but not going to hit the Mill. Face today.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

It seems the elk are beginning to move down a little lower now. Went out today and saw one group of 6 (2 bulls, 4 cows) but couldn't get off a shot in the brush they were in, and another group of 9 (2 bulls, 7 cows). Saw them just before dark, and since I had hiked in about 5-6 miles, and have to work tomorrow am, I passed though I was only about 150 yds away. Am going to go back up Wed and hopefully see them in the am!


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I live in Cache Valley and have a mule that I need to get a picture of packing elk for a sale he will be going to in the spring. If anyone is interested, I would be willing to entertain a packing job (no charge). Of course snow, ice and steepness don't work but if you are in one of the hollows or up millville canyon or something similar I am sure we could get it. I have plenty of mules so it should be an easy chore. PM if you are interested and I will get you my contact information.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

I know I had the wrong tag, but I got my cow south east of Hyrum this morning (Ogden / S. Cache tag). There were about 75 mixed spikes and cows, and a couple 4 pts, and a really nice 6 pt in the group. I haven't heard of any luck on Millville though. Snow is melting quick.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally some snow. Hopefully this will be enough to bring them down to the face of the mountains over the next few days, and we can all get ourselves some elk meat!


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I got mine today. My first elk too! I've cleaned and packed out about 20 deer, but not an elk until today. Man that was a lot of work!!!


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats, Sako!! Where did you get her? Did you have a long pack out?


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Up high on Millville face. Able to drag her whole about half way down the hill because it was steep and there was 4-6" of snow, but then the snow just got too thin to drag her any more so I had to quarter her out. Had to pack her like two miles maybe, but that was plenty. Had some help though from a couple good friends. I was alone when I shot her, but luckily they were available to help me pack.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats. Seems the snow has pushed them down quickly and down farther than normal from what I hear


----------



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

I AM HOPING ONE OF YOU CAN HELP ME WITH A SCHOOL PROJECT FOR A FRIEND. SHE IS LOOKING FOR A ELK BRAIN/HEAD AND HIDE FOR A SCHOOL PROJECT. SHE IS LOCATED IN THE LOGAN AREA AND WOULD BE ABLE TO COME TO YOU TO PICK IT UP. PLEASE SEND ME A PM WITH YOUR NUMBER AND I WILL HAVE HER CALLL YOU. THANKS


----------



## madformuleys (Sep 30, 2007)

I hiked up Rock Creek yesterday going in from the lower end. When I was north of Hardware Ranch I climbed up to the ridge on the south of Rock Creek and saw a small herd of elk grazing along the ridgeline. I didn't know if I was in the Hardware "no hunt" boundary or not so I passed on the shot. I have tried to get an answer from DWR as to what the north boundary line is for being able to hunt and so far I haven't got a concrete answer. Do any of you know what that boundary is?


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought that rock creek was the boundry and if you are on the north or west side of it you were good. once again, not a concrete answer.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, from South of Rock Creek is off-limits from Blacksmith Fork road to where you come across it again on the road going north of Hardware.


----------



## gr84play (Oct 10, 2007)

FInally my Dad and I both got our elk. Had to haul them out about 2 1/2 miles, not getting the second one out until the middle of that blizzard last night. We actually shot them late Wed. afternoon, but had to go back yesterday to 1/4 them as no way we could drag them out from where they were. A lot of cold, wet, nasty work, but over 700 pounds of elk meat now hanging in our garage!!


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Good for you, that is awesome. I have always had good success up there when I am willing to work.


----------

